# Here's a first



## hellolani (May 15, 2016)

Got in late around 7:30 or 8 on Friday at Grand Luxxe after our cousins had already arrived.  With my confirmation (in my name) they were granted access to the room before we got there, and after we filled out our registration, we were not intercepted by the timeshare guys and went straight to our room.  It's now Sunday afternoon and not a peep by phone or in the lobby - no one at all has asked us to do a presentation in any way.

Weird!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 15, 2016)

Cloaking device.

Cool.





-


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 15, 2016)

I think the Monday morning  shift will catch up with you 

Since the room key and resort wrist band are now " one " .the wristband has now become a front desk job . 
The folks who book you for  presentations - still informally known by me as "the wrist band folks " - Have to work harder to " catch " you . You may have come in late enough on Friday that the Friday afternoon shift had left and the weekend shift did not have you on their radar . I am pretty sure that there is a cross check system - and it will , " reach out to you " on Monday . 

If not - buy a lottery ticket as it is clearly your " lucky week "

Let us know . 

.


----------



## hellolani (May 16, 2016)

Lol, right again Tdot. Phone rang right after breakfast this morning and I knew exactly who it was. We agreed to 3000 peso room credit, van sized taxi back to airport for our party, and 10 % off total bill. We will do our presentation after check out of week 1 and have breakfast and something to do indoors just before getting access to our 3br.

I asked for the loft but apparently the timeshare team have no pull on that. They are sticking us in a presidential in punta. Bummer I really wanted to see the inside of a loft. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellolani (May 16, 2016)

I heard 3000 pesos is about as good as it's going to get for a presentation bonus at vidanta, and we got that plus the 10% off and transport back to pvr.  

Was anyone able to swing anything better?


----------



## pittle (May 16, 2016)

You will get to see the inside of a Loft when you do the tour.     Just do not buy!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 16, 2016)

hellolani said:


> I heard 3000 pesos is about as good as it's going to get for a presentation bonus at vidanta, and we got that plus the 10% off and transport back to pvr.
> 
> Was anyone able to swing anything better?



Better than I ask for : as an owner- (who has no plans to upgrade).
I think we got 2000 pesos in 2011 - took the cab (they paid for since we were at Mayan Palace PV ) to Bucerias and spent half  enjoying ourselves for the afternoon and buying good stuff on the beach 

****
For the breakfast:
Be sure and bring at least a 100 peso note - to tip the person who serves 
juice & coffee at the breakfast . That way you do not look like a newbie 
to TS sales .
when you get to the sales floor ,my guess is you get the " trade in " presentation for a GL / GB and when you say no - they offer the same equity on a GM / net under 20 K & lots of "goodies" that you can read about on prior TUG threads. ( search Korndoc - March 2016 ).

Whatever exchange company you came in with - will (likely) not be the preferred future partner - according to sales .

< 10% off does not include tips , laundry etc >

.


----------



## hellolani (May 16, 2016)

Thanks tdot, super helpful tips! Yeah, I searched on eBay for a year to get my current portfolio where I want it to be, not counting transfer time. The trade in sales approach is going nowhere with me, not to mention any other approach. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 16, 2016)

Then enjoy the breakfast & tour - the 90 minute sales part starts when you get back to the sales floor in the Grand Bliss .

They are good at their job - since you are saying no - you will get offered all the exit packages- including some kind of offer when you get to the sign off point to collect the 3000 pesos .

As you keep saying no - someone will say " you can't exchange back in (next year ) due to a 1 in 3 rule - yada yada yada .

Tell them - you will enjoy your next Puerto Vallarta trip at :

Bouganvillas
Villa Flamingos
Raintree Club Regina  
etc


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2016)

hellolani said:


> I heard 3000 pesos is about as good as it's going to get for a presentation bonus at vidanta, and we got that plus the 10% off and transport back to pvr.
> 
> Was anyone able to swing anything better?



Vindanta was offering to pay a mf as a gift for attending a presentation last winter. I ran out of time or I would have went. Carlos at the Hucol art gallery on the PV malecon is one of the guys to talk to for an invitation. 

Bill


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 21, 2016)

Hi Hellolani ,
When you get back from travelling home - tell  us about the TS presentation and any feedback  or insights .


----------



## LannyPC (May 21, 2016)

hellolani said:


> We agreed to... van sized taxi back to airport for our party...



That's one thing I would personally be concerned about.  Knowing these TS sales people and how they react to potential buyers saying "No" (I assume you're going to say NO), I wonder if the van and driver will play hardball and somehow not get you to the airport in time to catch your flight.

Hopefully I'm wrong and maybe the van and its driver have nothing to do with the sales team but...


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 21, 2016)

LannyPC said:


> That's one thing I would personally be concerned about.  Knowing these TS sales people and how they react to potential buyers saying "No" (I assume you're going to say NO), I wonder if the van and driver will play hardball and somehow not get you to the airport in time to catch your flight.
> 
> Hopefully I'm wrong and maybe the van and its driver have nothing to do with the sales team but...



Not Likely -  cabs and transportation in PV  are  totally unconnected  from any resort affiliation .

****** 
Vidanta is also very careful to keep all their internal " teams " separate
These are the  groups I can think of:

resort management and reservations - function like a hotel company 

the folks that get you to the presentations ( was wristbands ) are  separate from front desk and concierge .

TS sales - SELLS - and has separate team and sales managers for :

1 )newbies ,
2)owners of other TS ( trade in deals ) 
3 ) existing owners - upgrades .
4) exit packages - for those who say NO
5) Mexican Nationals /  Latin America & South America 
6 ) ? 

Member Services - administers existing contracts / and does counter offers if someone is wishing to rescind in the 5 days . 

Construction and Design & New Stuff .

.


----------



## mikenk (May 21, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Not Likely -  cabs and transportation in PV  are  totally unconnected  from any resort affiliation .
> 
> ******
> Vidanta is also very careful to keep all their internal " teams " separate
> ...



Well said. 

There is really a misconception on the board that everything at Vidanta is run by sales and therefore corrupt. As T-dot-traveller points out that is just not the case. The suggestion that the van drivers are in cahoots with sales is silly to those that understand the Vidanta system.

Yes, it is true that their sales department plays hard ball and often tells you what you you want to hear rather than what it really is. However, it is also true that Member Services honors the contract precisely and you have five days to get it right or walk away. If someone is not willing to take the time(or not capable) to read the contact, understand it, and resolve issues with Member services (not sales), then they should not be going to any timeshare presentations anywhere (and particularly not at Vidanta).

I struggle to feel sorry for people who accept gifts to go to a timeshare presentation and not expect a hard sell. In reality, you hold all the cards for 5 days. Play it out or don't play. I personally would never go to any sales presentation on anything if there was no way I would ever buy - that is pure waste of time. 

Maybe TUG should spend more time teaching members how to play to win rather than complaining about how they lost.

Mike


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2016)

hellolani said:


> I heard 3000 pesos is about as good as it's going to get for a presentation bonus at vidanta, and we got that plus the 10% off and transport back to pvr.
> 
> Was anyone able to swing anything better?



We got 7000 pesos from an OPC working as hostess at the The River Cafe on Isla Cuale.  Even at that price it wasn't worth it.


----------



## hellolani (May 22, 2016)

*Presentation report*

Well, I've now done my first presentation with Vidanta.

I scheduled it for 10:30 Friday since we would be homeless after 10AM checkout of our 2BR and needing something to do before checkin to the 3br presidential in Punta.

We were picked up at building 3 in a special Vida golf cart and taken to register and meet our sales person at the lower floor of the Santuario.  We then proceeded to Del Lago for breakfast.  With 4 adults and 3 kids, breakfast took forever and we broke 2 dishes along the way.  We left $200 pesos in tip.

We then strolled to Grand Bliss to the presentation floor and watched the 7 minute promo video for Cirque.  Our sales person was new - 2 months into the job coming back to work with an 8 month old son.  I actually wish I had gotten someone much more experienced because I did want to walk out with some better info, but it was apparent quickly that she was not well enough versed on the product and the context of available products in timesharing to discuss in detail.  Her spiel was rote and knowledge of how to use her own product was limited.

Her first offer was for a Grand Mayan, and I quickly told her I had no interest in owning at that level and basically just wanted their info for GL, 3BR loft or at least a master suite.  I told her we needed a kitchen and that we were interested in seeing their display suites for the lofts.

She had to get a sales manager then as she said she wasn't authorized to sell that to me.

Nick came by, a caucasian man who looked early 50s, bald and very tanned, and introduced himself.  Said he'd been doing with with Vidanta for over 20 years.  I told him that I was on the presentation to do research on a potential future purchase at the GL level as my kids would soon be in school and we would have less flexibility to trade in on shoulder season.  He scoffed and said, "Oh, that's new.  Around here we just call it low season when nobody wants to be here."  I chose not to take the bait as the satisfaction of only paying $1100 CAD all in (MFs, trade fee, and membership fee at II) for a 3 BR presidential suite in "low season" suits me just fine.

He asked about my current ownerships, which I told him about in great detail - triennial week 14 4BR lockoff at Wmsburg Plantation and 2BR gold float SDO biannual, both of whichI told him I got for a dollar off Ebay after lengthy research and searching and was not interested in trading in.  He said actually he could give me almost $30,000 trade in value for it as he would also get a tax write off in doing so - this was interesting to me.  He flat out told me that Vidanta has a US holding company that wants to PCC my timeshare as they have some sort of tax advantage in doing so - not just in the optics of giving me that amount off my purchase price, which I know is completely arbitrary.  He told me the value they placed on the current timeshares in my portfolio is based on some formula applied to the developer pricing.

I told him about how we were taken in on our honeymoon with a purchase that in no way reflected what we were verbally sold in our presentation, and that we barely managed to get out of that situation by pure luck and with the help of tug, and that's why I now know what I do about timesharing.  He actually scoffed when I told him about TUG and said, all those guys just say that timeshares are worthless and are professional presentation attenders who make a living on the presentation bonuses, which is why they are now limiting access to their presentation and moving away from pulling vacationers on the street.  He said street pulls result in a 37% purchase rate, and ambassador stays result in a 66% purchase rate.  I defended TUG and told him that this community is a source of immense knowledge and experience with timesharing and that he could learn a lot from reading through member remarks here.

He said it would not be fair to offer me the ability to purchase at GL as they had many members already in line to upgrade to the GL level and they don't let people just buy in at that level, but if I was serious he would see what he could do.  I said, I just want to see the loft and get a price tag on it. So he told her saiesperson to take us up to the showroom floor and show us the 2 GL units - the studio loft and the 2 BR villa.  Well, we had already stayed for a week in a 2 BR villa, so I said please take us to the lofts as that's what we really came to see.  It took her a while to find it but we did have a boo at the Kingdom of the Stars 2 BR and the Kingdom of the Sun 2BR - cute but not much to cause it to stand out as a new product.

I was disappointed in the studio loft as the ceilings were not actual height in the  display suite and the kitchen was extremely limited - would not work for our family of 4 in the slightest.  When we came back down I asked for pricing on the 2br master suite.  With golf and the ambassador program, she said it would be $383K lol.  After backing out a week into the rental pool and dumping golf she came down to $199K for a week for 100 years and a bunch of other stuff.

I told her I would never trade out, and was only interested in the benefit of actually staying in the suite, not the travel account (bc you can't use it for airfare or car rentals), referral / ambassador program, golf, or any other window dressing.  I said I also wanted pricing on the 3BR loft.  At this point she pulled Nick back in who said he couldn't offer me the loft unless I was serious about buying today as he would need to pull a lot of strings.  I said was not going to buy today but wanted pricing as part of my research for a possible purchase in 2 or 3 years.  He would not give it to me, but that I should come back in two years and apply to work for him.  He said he liked that I had done my research and was detail oriented an clearly knew his product and he wanted me to work on his Cabo operation.  It was clear that he knew I was not there to buy today and that I was talking circles around our salesperson, so he just said to our salesperson, send these guys back to their vacation, we're done.

And that was it for us - stroll back to Santuario, one more guy trying to get me to buy for $17,000, then $5000, and when I said I don't want anything but GL, they gave me my goodies and sent me on my way.  I don't think we were with them for anything more than 2 hours, lengthy breakfast included.

When we got to GL 1, our room was ready and our kids desperately needed a nap, so that was that.  In a way I was disappointed, as I said, I really wanted to get more knowledge of how Vidanta works and how they position their products, but I frankly already knew more than our sweet noob salesperson, who was a lovely gal, but it was kind of a waste of time in that regard.  Breakfast was lovely though, and we thoroughly enjoyed the ceviche, fresh juices and crepes.

Also, everyone, you were right.  The 3BR presidential suite in Punta is no dump, and though I was crushing hard on the loft, I am not in any way disappointed to be staying here so near the ocean and the punta pools, which are my faves.

Sorry for the wall of text, I just thought I'd put in everything I remembered so I  can compare notes with myself for next time.


----------



## pittle (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the report.  They have often said that they do not offer Grand Luxxe to people who do not own a Mayan property, but I am sure that if you are willing to pay, they would, but I have no idea what the absolute bottom line would be.  The majority of GL Owners have been with Mayan World for a long time.  We bought our first 17 years ago and have purchased some resales and upgraded to Grand Mayan and then to Grand Luxxe.  For years, we owned 4 MP weeks and 2 GM weeks and used them.  We now have 2 Grand Luxxe Master Suites and do not use them as much as we did the 6 weeks, but our needs have changed and they should work great for a long time.

Enjoy your week in the Punta building!


----------



## mikenk (May 22, 2016)

Hellolani,

Thanks for the detailed report. It is nice to see an unemotional experience of someone who knew what they wanted and stayed in charge of the proceedings. Like Pittle, I always had been told that the upper tiers were not offered as entry levels; you were testing the system and I am sure if they thought you would buy, they would have given their best to negotiate something.

Most of the Vidanta regulars on this forum start low and evolve over time. After finding TUG and help from folks (especially Pittle - a gold mine of knowledge), I bought a GM resale through a TUG member and have updated three times with focus on what I wanted and what Vidanta was willing to offer. I really like this approach as it allows my membership to evolve with my needs. Our kids and grandkids love the resorts; this last update was customized to their needs as they all plan on using far into the future. 

Mike


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2016)

Our dauhter and son-in-law and grandkids are going to Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta.  I hope she doesn't go on the timeshare presentation and has been warned by me not to.  

SFX can get the Grand Luxxe resorts, but I don't know if they impose a limit on how many exchanges one can get.  Everyone always said Manhattan Club was easier with SFX, but you can really only go once every three years.  

It's remarkable to me how little trading power we used to get a week in a 2 bedroom at Grand Luxxe.  I am thinking of a trip for us next November and have the SFX weeks to burn, that's for sure.


----------



## John Cummings (May 22, 2016)

We have stayed 12 weeks at the Grand Mayans in Rivera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta all on SFX exchanges. Never once have we ever been pestered to do a presentation. When we check-in we tell them that we don't do presentations and they accept it. By telling them up front, they will not call your room.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 22, 2016)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our dauhter and son-in-law and grandkids are going to be Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta.  I hope she doesn't go on the timeshare presentation and has been warned by me not to.
> 
> SFX can get the Grand Luxxe resorts, but I don't know if they impose a limit on how many exchanges one can get.  Everyone always said Manhattan Club was easier with SFX, but you can really only go once every three years.
> 
> It's remarkable to me how little trading power we used to get a week in a 2 bedroom at Grand Luxxe.  I am thinking of a trip for us next November and have the SFX weeks to burn, that's for sure.



SFX charges an additional $299 on top of whatever exchange fee or bonus week fee for the Luxxe category.  II is going to be the least expensive and easiest trade in option for Grand Luxxe.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> SFX charges an additional $299 on top of whatever exchange fee or bonus week fee for the Luxxe category.  II is going to be the least expensive and easiest trade in option for Grand Luxxe.


I saw some weeks for December of 2017 in II and am considering it for us.  We have never been.  I think we need to just do it.  I can add etrade plus in II, too.  Are the one bedrooms really nice, as well?


----------



## hellolani (May 24, 2016)

Okay, I'll bite.  Is the best way in to pull a cheap MP or GM off ebay and then upgrade?  Out of curiousity I searched both on Ebay and found nothing.


----------



## mikenk (May 24, 2016)

hellolani said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  Is the best way in to pull a cheap MP or GM off ebay and then upgrade?  Out of curiousity I searched both on Ebay and found nothing.



It used to be three or more years ago. Since then Vidanta has closed a lot of those avenues on new contracts through high transfer fees and more restrictions such that the benefits don't transfer. It seems that most of those older contracts have largely disappeared. Hopefully Pittle will chime in as she really knows that stuff.

Realistically, in your case, with your trading power, I'm not sure why you would want to own rather than just trade in when you want. Staying in the Punta units are about as good as it gets.

For me, being an avid golfer and wanting to come several times a year with family and friends, buying resale and upgrading made sense because of the added benefits - but I do not exchange; I just use. 

I also was lucky as I was doing my upgrading pre-construction of the GB and GL. It will be interesting to see how the Cirque du Soleil theme park will change  the exchanging game.

Mike


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 24, 2016)

*E-Bay Mayans*



hellolani said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  Is the best way in to pull a cheap MP or GM off ebay and then upgrade?  Out of curiousity I searched both on Ebay and found nothing.



I Have regularly checked ebay "solds"- out of curiosity since last Sept . I only found 3 Mayan Palace units in the fall and one since January ( it may have had Elite Weeks and if so someone got a real deal ) 
I generally put " timeshares in Mexico " in the search box - so it is possible I have missed one or two .

I believe old Grand Mayans and Mayan Palace's are around on local Craig's List postings etc . The trick is finding one  with a lower transfer cost .
Pittle has legacy posts on TUG that give the time frames .
I believe there is a EOY Mayan Palace on TUG that has 10 years left  (5 regular weeks and 5 VF) where the seller only wants $ 1 plus the $ 895 transfer fee . Look in the under $500 TS for sale / Nuevo V .Was listed a while ago .

****
On the rumours of SFX only for future exchanges . ( see post 3 in recent  thread - Rocky Point / Puerto Penasco Grand Mayan - started March 2016 )

 IMO - I do not think that Vidanta will want to completely cut off the II  pipeline that can bring them Marriott and Westin- Sheraton owners who can be convinced to trade in their mandatory and rising past $1300 ++ / week MF - for a pay on use only Vidanta contract .

*****
Hellolani,
You may wish to read the thread " Purchased Grand Luxxe yesterday ... -stared Nov 10 2015 by Seema 

Seema did end up purchasing and used information from TUG and the type of negotiation plan Mikenk mentions in post 14 above
(as well as prior on many threads) I believe the purchase was using a trade in ( Hawaii ?  TS ) rather than existing Mayan contracts .

.


----------



## mikenk (May 24, 2016)

hellolani said:


> Okay, I'll bite.  Is the best way in to pull a cheap MP or GM off ebay and then upgrade?  Out of curiousity I searched both on Ebay and found nothing.



hellolani,

If you do decide to search for a resale and then upgrade, keep in mind that your equity is what the original owner paid. Since upgrading would be your goal, then getting on resale the largest differential between what you are paying and what they paid seems to be your best strategy - even if you have to pay a little more to get it.

I am assuming that is still the case that they will make a fair deal between your equity and a fair selling price. When I initially upgraded from the GM I bought on resale to the Grand Bliss, the price difference was very fair based on what I was getting - but that was years ago. 

Mike


----------



## pittle (May 24, 2016)

mikenk said:


> hellolani,
> 
> If you do decide to search for a resale and then upgrade, keep in mind that your equity is what the original owner paid. Since upgrading would be your goal, then getting on resale the largest differential between what you are paying and what they paid seems to be your best strategy - even if you have to pay a little more to get it.
> 
> ...



I learned how this worked back in 2004 - we were able to snag a bunch of Mayan Palace older contracts that had 1 MF (which were very low) for transfer cost, so for $2500 or less all in - we got $16,000 in "Equity" (for each week) and we used some  to upgrade to 2 Grand Mayan weeks and then eventually traded a total of 6 weeks for our 2 Grand Luxxe weeks at what we felt was a reasonable cost.  It takes diligence, but can work.


----------



## mikenk (May 24, 2016)

pittle said:


> I learned how this worked back in 2004 - we were able to snag a bunch of Mayan Palace older contracts that had 1 MF (which were very low) for transfer cost, so for $2500 or less all in - we got $16,000 in "Equity" (for each week) and we used some  to upgrade to 2 Grand Mayan weeks and then eventually traded a total of 6 weeks for our 2 Grand Luxxe weeks at what we felt was a reasonable cost.  It takes diligence, but can work.



Pittle,

Back in the good old days (2004 time frame), those old GM contracts with VF week and low transfer fees were popping up often. Do you think they have all been upgraded out of existence or many still in use by the original owners?

In Cabo a couple of years back, I was talking to a bunch of GM owners that were laughing about how much they paid when they originally bought but seemed pretty happy with the status quo.

Mike


----------



## pittle (May 24, 2016)

mikenk said:


> Pittle,
> 
> Back in the good old days (2004 time frame), those old GM contracts with VF week and low transfer fees were popping up often. Do you think they have all been upgraded out of existence or many still in use by the original owners?
> 
> ...



All the contracts that we bought were older MP because in 2001 or 2002, they changed it to 10% of the original purchase price for transfer - we only had one of those.  By the time GM came along that was the norm, and in 2006, it was 5 MF and you could not keep the VF week. At least when No Pay Unless You Go came along, we got that for all the units we had at the time - only our last MP resale did not have that, but it had really low MF so we used it or exchanged it. 

I now use our PBEB week to exchange on SFX or RCI and just today was able to get our neighbors a 2-bed MP in PP for fall break using a bonus week for $799 - Mayan World wanted $1000.  We were able to snag a GM NV the week after Thansgiving for less than that earlier this year.  We have been using SFX, RCI, and II for extra weeks lately at great rates - the only week we are willing to exchange is PBEB and have gotten great exchanges.  This is somethings others need to know.  No matter how you use your timeshares, you need to learn how to work all of the systems.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2016)

This has been a fun read.  I can tell some of the more 'seasoned' Vidanta owners have some pretty solid negotiating skills.  

I still haven't tried a GL, so guess I'd better get with it--though I don't belong to II.  Trying to remember, does SFX take MP?


----------



## hellolani (May 30, 2016)

Careful about starting the habit.  After I went that first time I restructured my whole friggin portfolio to make sure I could trade back in with II, and if they dump II I will be screwed.  Which is why I have been reading with interest how to get in as a member.  As economically as possible of course.  And only if my hands are tied.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 31, 2016)

*Exchanging into Vidanta - Grand Luxxe*

IMO - there will always be an exchange route into Grand Luxxe .

This is because Vidanta has built for peak snowbird season ( using a cost structure denominated in pesos) and so there will ( probably) always be
space in shoulder seasons .

If you want to be there in February it will/ can be - harder to get an exchange .

******

They are currently selling various products with ( bonus ) SFX Vida weeks for exchange use only into non Vidanta resorts . These put various brand weeks into SFX when used .  I think sales is using this to promote buying  by saying - " ll and RCI exchanges are ... "

IMO - I would be surprised if Vidanta ended II and RCI exchanges - as those pipelines bring "prospects " as well . 

With RCI they have bounced around from a "1 in 3 to 1 in 5 and also narrowed and widened the net on how property/ brand  specific the rule is interpreted . I think they will continue to using rules like this to push regular exchangers towards buying , and to keep a flow of first time exchangers to their properties .

.


----------



## mikenk (May 31, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> IMO - I would be surprised if Vidanta ended II and RCI exchanges - as those pipelines bring "prospects " as well .
> 
> With RCI they have bounced around from a "1 in 3 to 1 in 5 and also narrowed and widened the net on how property/ brand  specific the rule is interpreted . I think they will continue to using rules like this to push regular exchangers towards buying , and to keep a flow of first time exchangers to their properties .
> 
> .



T-Dot, I agree with all of your comments. An empty room anytime of year is a lost sales opportunity and loss of resort income. I can't see them shutting off any exchange company.

For owners and prospective owners, I think they have focused on SFX as preferred for vida weeks and privilege weeks - but shouldn't impact incoming exchangers.

I guess it would be possible that SFX exchangers will get priority booking - but doubt it. 

Mike


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 31, 2016)

*Question - Privilege Weeks*

Hi Mike ,
I Know Vidanta / Grupo Mayan / Vida has changed terminology from time to time - especially when introducing new products .

I am not sure what a privilege week is or how it works?

Is similar to a residence week or registered week ?

-or how does it differ - I assume only a 10 year term until renewal ?
and renewal is probably $1000 or one MF .
but are there other differences .


.


----------



## mikenk (May 31, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Mike ,
> I Know Vidanta / Grupo Mayan / Vida has changed terminology from time to time - especially when introducing new products .
> 
> I am not sure what a privilege week is or how it works?
> ...



A privilege week is a week back at Vidanta at the owners's level through SFX; a vida week is a week through SFX to another resort but not Vida. The privilege week acts like an exchange week - none of the extra benefits apply - so not as good as a registered or residence week - but still OK when you need more time.

I certainly wouldn't upgrade on the stand alone basis of either - but both seem to be nice add ons through SFX; I have no idea who gets them and who doesn't - part of the fun of Vidanta: always something new to entice you; I am actually OK with it all.

Mike


----------



## MuranoJo (May 31, 2016)

So many ongoing changes at Vida that I just can't keep up any longer.
And I noticed new products on my m/f statement that I'm not familiar with:  The Grand Collection & The Collection, Kingdom of the Sun, The Cascades.
I have heard some mention of the Collection on this board, but not sure what it is.


----------



## mikenk (May 31, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> So many ongoing changes at Vida that I just can't keep up any longer.
> And I noticed new products on my m/f statement that I'm not familiar with:  The Grand Collection & The Collection, Kingdom of the Sun, The Cascades.
> I have heard some mention of the Collection on this board, but not sure what it is.



Kingdom of Sun and Cascades are resorts that will be attached to (or in) the theme park; they seem to be largely a GM and MP clone. i have no clue on what the Collections are.

Mike


----------



## hellolani (Jun 2, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> So many ongoing changes at Vida that I just can't keep up any longer.
> And I noticed new products on my m/f statement that I'm not familiar with:  The Grand Collection & The Collection, Kingdom of the Sun, The Cascades.
> I have heard some mention of the Collection on this board, but not sure what it is.



Based on the terminology I wonder if the collections are a Vidanta sub term - Grand Collection includes GL, GB and GM, and the Collection encompasses Bliss, MP and SG?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 2, 2016)

*The Collections & Grand Collections*



hellolani said:


> Based on the terminology I wonder if the collections are a Vidanta sub term - Grand Collection includes GL, GB and GM, and the Collection encompasses Bliss, MP and SG?


******
I believe Grand Luxxe is separate - but the rest is correct . I would describe each as a newer Vidanta product that helps resort property management and reservations more easily fill buildings by grouping brand specific buildings into collections . . 
Currently Bliss is only in RM and Grand Bliss only in NV .  ***( note - see below -GB is also in NV- per rpennisi / correct - I should check & not go by memory)
 Sea Garden is in NV , Acapulco and Maz.       < There is an Ocean Breeze(hotel brand) in RM but it does not list as a Sea Garden on Vidanta website >

When I asked in Feb.our sales rep said " The Collections" did not have the advanced reservation window that I have in our Mayan Palace contract from 10 years ago . 
a " bonus " SFX - Vida week usable on payment for exchange into non Vidanta resorts seem to be a feature .

There is a TUG Mexican forum thread started Dec 2015' by - behopefu- Lost and confused ....
that includes a lot of information on this Vidanta product  and includes details by the OP who eventually rescinded the contract .

.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 2, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> ******
> I believe Grand Luxxe is separate - but the rest is correct . I would describe each as a newer Vidanta product that helps resort property management and reservations more easily fill buildings by grouping brand specific buildings into collections . .
> Currently Bliss is only in RM and Grand Bliss only in NV . Sea Garden is in NV ,
> Acapulco and Maz.
> ...



There is a Grand Bliss in Riviera Maya in addition to the one in NV.


----------



## pittle (Jun 3, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> ******
> 
> Sea Garden is in NV , Acapulco and Maz.       < There is an Ocean Breeze(hotel brand) in RM but it does not list as a Sea Garden on Vidanta website >



I read somewhere that Ocean Breeze in RM is now housing for the Cirque de Soile folks.  BUT - in NV and Mazatlan, they also have Ocean Breeze signs at the Sea Gardens. Personally, my take is that Ocean Breeze is a Sea Garden unit that can be rented by anyone on a nightly basis.


----------



## hellolani (Jun 3, 2016)

Also our sales gal told us Bliss units are going in next to the Plaza in NV.  It's a full on construction zone but the Lobby seems near completion and the furniture is in but covered in clear plastic.

I had my son out for a walk to nap one afternoon and decided to head up to the display unit floor again at Grand Bliss to have a slower poke through all the current display units.  Didn't get very far - it was after 5 local time, everything was tarped over in the units and everyone up there was in safety gear tinkering on something.  

Looks like their always constructing something.  Nick the Sales Manager said they don't pay taxes as long as they are still building.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 3, 2016)

mikenk said:


> Kingdom of Sun and Cascades are resorts that will be attached to (or in) the theme park; they seem to be largely a GM and MP clone. i have no clue on what the Collections are.
> 
> Mike



Thanks, Mike.  Interesting there may be yet another MP product.



hellolani said:


> Based on the terminology I wonder if the collections are a Vidanta sub term - Grand Collection includes GL, GB and GM, and the Collection encompasses Bliss, MP and SG?



Sounds reasonable, but I'm doubtful because on the m/f bill, all of those are listed separately, so it leads one to believe they're separate products.

Re. Ocean Breeze in RM, I had heard it's run as a hotel on the property, but when I inquired about using a day or two to extend a trip, I was told there was no such 'hotel'.


----------



## auntjudy (Jun 4, 2016)

finally sitting down to read some TUG.  vidanta and MP have something that if you are over 75 you only pay half and over 78 you don't pay to use.  I love it.  If we don't use at all, we don't pay a penny.  best deal ever.  have had for over 20 years.  best ever.  (except twice in last two years we were evacuated because of storms.  Never dull


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 4, 2016)

[QUOTE
Re. Ocean Breeze in RM, I had heard it's run as a hotel on the property, but when I inquired about using a day or two to extend a trip, I was told there was no such 'hotel'.[/QUOTE]

After staying at the MP in RM, we were stranded due to bad weather back home, and returned from the airport to stay for two nights at the then just opened Ocean Breeze, hotel type room.  It was much cheaper than the discounted owner rate we were quoted for the same two nights at the MP.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 5, 2016)

rpennisi said:


> [QUOTE
> Re. Ocean Breeze in RM, I had heard it's run as a hotel on the property, but when I inquired about using a day or two to extend a trip, I was told there was no such 'hotel'.



After staying at the MP in RM, we were stranded due to bad weather back home, and returned from the airport to stay for two nights at the then just opened Ocean Breeze, hotel type room.  It was much cheaper than the discounted owner rate we were quoted for the same two nights at the MP.[/QUOTE]

Geez, that's interesting, or perhaps things have changed?
I'll try to call them later to find out the current skinny, because it would be good to know.


----------



## MN2Travel (Jun 6, 2016)

*Perks*

You should have asked for more. If you tell them that 10% is not worth your time, they will give you more discount. Also, we got some credits to be used at the golf course restaurant only. We were staying at the Grand Mayan and are very unhappy about the changes at the resort. We feel (along with countless others) that we are in prison. They fenced and gated off the way to walk off the resort to the marina. They made all those walking paths up in the air so it takes you so long to get to another building on the complex. You used to be able to get from Grand Mayan to Mayan Palace in a few minutes. Plus we don't like all the "greenery" they have planted. If we wanted to stay in a jungle, we would have chosen a different area. They offered us a very good deal...only $18,000 to go from Grand Mayan to Grand Luxxe. Unfortunately, we don't have 18 grand to part with and we are to the age where it doesn't make sense. Plus, we simply do not like all the changes. The new driveway has doubled the cost of a taxi anywhere since the drivers have to go out to the main highway and then through a winding maze to get where they pick you up and take you back. They have big plans for the resort. But when we were last there, they promised an amusement part and huge water park. Still not there. They only thing they are good at building is more condos for sale. I am afraid our salesman really got a lot of complaints from us. His mistake for asking before the complimentary breakfast. Anyway, off the subject...ask for more or don't go on the presentation. It is not costing them anything in the scheme of things. We used to love our resort. Not so much anymore.


----------



## mamacarla (Jun 15, 2016)

*What should I ask for??*



MN2Travel said:


> You should have asked for more. If you tell them that 10% is not worth your time, they will give you more discount. Also, we got some credits to be used at the golf course restaurant only. We were staying at the Grand Mayan and are very unhappy about the changes at the resort. We feel (along with countless others) that we are in prison. They fenced and gated off the way to walk off the resort to the marina. They made all those walking paths up in the air so it takes you so long to get to another building on the complex. You used to be able to get from Grand Mayan to Mayan Palace in a few minutes. Plus we don't like all the "greenery" they have planted. If we wanted to stay in a jungle, we would have chosen a different area. They offered us a very good deal...only $18,000 to go from Grand Mayan to Grand Luxxe. Unfortunately, we don't have 18 grand to part with and we are to the age where it doesn't make sense. Plus, we simply do not like all the changes. The new driveway has doubled the cost of a taxi anywhere since the drivers have to go out to the main highway and then through a winding maze to get where they pick you up and take you back. They have big plans for the resort. But when we were last there, they promised an amusement part and huge water park. Still not there. They only thing they are good at building is more condos for sale. I am afraid our salesman really got a lot of complaints from us. His mistake for asking before the complimentary breakfast. Anyway, off the subject...ask for more or don't go on the presentation. It is not costing them anything in the scheme of things. We used to love our resort. Not so much anymore.



I am wondering what exactly I should ask for.  I am going with my parents in a couple weeks.  In the past I have gone with them and have experienced several calls a day to the room where my mother often agrees to finally goes to see them for 10% and $100usd.  She always comes back 3 hours later irritated.  I was wondering if I could tell her I would now take these calls and do this for her.  What should I expect to get for my time?  20% and 3000pesos?  more??  They are already at the Grand Bliss and I really don't want her investing any further.  I know that if I go I won't buy.  But she always sees spending this time to get this "discount" as a plus.  SO I want to take it over.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Mamacarla,
Vidanta understandably (sometimes) tends to spiff non owners more  than owners -to get them there .
it is a really good breakfast - and the 90 minutes starts when you get to the salesroom .
Therefore the 3 hours .

Are you going ?
1)only for the discount and spiffs 

( I added to answer specifics) - 10 % off  room charges is the only number I have heard of ,since that " marketing promo " is shared in by the "hotel" side of their operations . The cash in pesos / taxi fares etc probably come from a different marketing budget and that amount seems to have more flexibility .

 Or are you going ..
2) to learn more about what she has and how it could be " improved " . 

Vidanta has a salesforce dedicated to owners ( different from those who do exchangers etc) . In our Feb visit we were given a business card with an email from our rep - who was a 6+ year veteran - and told we were now in his " pool "/ territory .( my terminology / but a new concept,for existing owners - since 4 years ago )    He  gave me good info on what are Vidanta's future growth  plans based on his knowledge as a part of TS sales .You will certainly, get a hard close at some point when you are seated in the sales room . That is the nature of TS sales presentations . However I find that their interest in establishing rapport,can get me useful ,honest information . 

It was our first "presentation " in 4 years and it was worth our time .
We did turn down an " upgrade " and he mentioned that some of the spiffs would not be offered to us each future visit , since it used marketing dollars .That makes sense to me . We had 2 taxi fares paid ( MP PV to SG - our week 2 location and SG to airport when leaving) and the 10 % . That plus breakfast seemed fair to me for our time .

You can have your Mom get a PDF of her contract emailed to her . 
She should contact  Member Services NV .

If she has the " no go/ no pay " - MF on use only addendum in their contract you may wish to find out how the contract could transfer to you -down the road at no cost since Vidanta contracts can generally do so TO DIRECT FAMILY only - since they are good for 100 years with renewal updates and most buyers won't last !00 years from when they bought .


For reading : try posts by Mikenk a Grand Luxxe owner who has tailored his contract over time to get maximum  personal use ( free golf) and family use for both now and in the future . 
Pittle  has many posts over the years on contract specifics .

I am not suggesting your family  spend more money . But IF you are going to go to a presentation ,use it to really understand more about the ownership .
The 3 hours is your time and their time . 

.


----------



## pittle (Jun 15, 2016)

mamacarla said:


> I am wondering what exactly I should ask for.  I am going with my parents in a couple weeks.  In the past I have gone with them and have experienced several calls a day to the room where my mother often agrees to finally goes to see them for 10% and $100usd.  She always comes back 3 hours later irritated.  I was wondering if I could tell her I would now take these calls and do this for her.  What should I expect to get for my time?  20% and 3000pesos?  more??  They are already at the Grand Bliss and I really don't want her investing any further.  I know that if I go I won't buy.  But she always sees spending this time to get this "discount" as a plus.  SO I want to take it over.



We upgraded to Grand Luxxe in July 2013 and went to the resort in November 2014.  We did the update then, but have decided that we are at the highest level we plan to be, so we will opt out for future updates.  It is not worth the 10% discount because we seldom eat a the restaurants and if we do, it is lunch or room service and share, plus we do not purchase poolside beverages or snacks. Since we have awesome deals on Spa and Golf, the discount is not worth a "free" breakfast and 3+ hours of our vacation time.  

We are retired and do plan to pay the 10 year renewal in 2023 because we have the Senior Certificates where we can go for 1/2 price in 4 years and for free in 6 years.  It will be worth the 10 year fee if we live to be as old as our parents did!

I will say that when we have been in PV, the street hawkers will give you more money than the resort will even when you are an owner.  This generally happens before we actually are staying at the Mayan World resorts.  We tend to stay in town a week or two before going to Mayan World.

So - bottom line - just say thanks but no thanks and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## mamacarla (Jun 16, 2016)

T-dot-traveler and pittle -- Thank you so much for the excellent replies.  Perhaps I will not "take over" after all  

My motivation to go was two-fold - so my mom did not go and for any perks they offer.  As we are there for two weeks and do eat on site a lot because it is so hard to get out of there these days even a 10% discount can be a lot.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 17, 2016)

mamacarla said:


> T-dot-traveler and pittle -- Thank you so much for the excellent replies.  Perhaps I will not "take over" after all
> 
> My motivation to go was two-fold - so my mom did not go and for any perks they offer.  As we are there for two weeks and do eat on site a lot because it is so hard to get out of there these days even a 10% discount can be a lot.



If you do decide to do the update, you can get more than 10%. If you don't have it already, ask for wifi and gym/spa for the two weeks.  I got that in Acapulco GM last January.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 17, 2016)

rpennisi said:


> If you do decide to do the update, you can get more than 10%. If you don't have it already, ask for wifi and gym/spa for the two weeks.  I got that in Acapulco GM last January.



Hi Ron , 
was this as an owner week or an exchange week ?
We have not been to Acapulco . Is the gym / spa free to owners but like MP PV it is an extra cost if you exchange ?

Wifi in Nuevo  is now free,( started within the last year / streaming level is at a cost ) but in  MP PV - Marina it is still ( Feb 2016 ) under the provider from Guadalajara and was not included in the 10% items.
IMO - that will change = when the contract time frame finishes .I assume Acapulco is the same . 2 devices cost about $1350 pesos or about $ 80 +USD at the time .(first device 900 pesos / 2nd - less 50%/3rd-less75%/ 4th - less90% -there is no streaming level available at MP PV -Marina)

In my knowledge of the 10% promo - it was never on tips and computer /wifi charges ,laundry etc . I also have never heard of more than !0% from the "hotel side of operations . But - everyone seems to have the " extra bonus" that got them to agree to go to another Mayan World presentation .The details of that seem to be very negotiable.

***********
note - watching the TS salesperson draw upside down boxes and numbers 
does not count as part of the 10 %

.


----------



## pittle (Jun 17, 2016)

mamacarla said:


> I am wondering what exactly I should ask for.  I am going with my parents in a couple weeks.  In the past I have gone with them and have experienced several calls a day to the room where my mother often agrees to finally goes to see them for 10% and $100usd.  She always comes back 3 hours later irritated.  I was wondering if I could tell her I would now take these calls and do this for her.  What should I expect to get for my time?  20% and 3000pesos?  more??  They are already at the Grand Bliss and I really don't want her investing any further.  I know that if I go I won't buy.  But she always sees spending this time to get this "discount" as a plus.  SO I want to take it over.



I still would pass on it, but FYI - the peso is 18.8892 per $1 today, so 3000 pesos is $159 - so not much more than the $100 you can sometimes get. $200 would be 3760 pesos. At the resort, most things are in USD.  Know what you are negotiating for.  

I have received 2 free massages in addition to the 10% when we were doing an exchange.  They volunteered that when we kept saying no thank you.  But, that year we had exchanged to the Grand Bliss and RCI had a promo where we received $400 resort credits and we did not think we were eligible because it had specific dates that you were supposed to have made your reservations but they told us we were eligible and added it to our account as credit.  So, we ate at the resort several times that week and we were allowed to use it for parking and WIFI.  I have not seen that promo again!!!


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 17, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Ron ,
> was this as an owner week or an exchange week ?
> We have not been to Acapulco . Is the gym / spa free to owners but like MP PV it is an extra cost if you exchange ?
> 
> ...



We exchanged through RCI.  The use of the gym/spa was my main focus, for exchangers, I think it was $30 a day.  We ate almost all our dinners at the resort.  So, the 10% was helpful.  The Acapulco Mayan world has a good variety of restaurants, all, I thought, reasonable.

Lol, the upside down writing is impressive, but gets old after so many times subjected to it.


----------



## dice934 (Jun 20, 2016)

My wife and I just exchanged into here. We exchanged week 40 from DBC for a week 50 in a Grand Luxee 2 Bedroom unit. II fee of $178. We are also looking at purchasing a get away for a week before the exchange week so that we have two weeks and make the flight costs as economical as possible.

I have learned a lot reading on here and am trying to gleam enough info before we go so as to be as informed as much as possible. The amount we will save on air fare alone will be significant and I hope to be able to exchange into here again and again. 

I have learned a lot since I first registered on here and I still need to learn more. My wife and I will be retiring in the next 3 years and I have started to think about purchasing resales at great prices to use to trade into places that we want to go in the winter months.  Get-away's as well. 

I am thinking about attending the TS presentation for information purposes more than the perks. I would choose the first day of our stay there as our flight arrives early and we would have time to kill before getting access to our room anyways, or if we purchase a get away as well between the two weeks as again we will be in limbo perhaps between the two reservations. 

I need to optimize my ability to go places that are nice for as low of a cost as possible and would love the opportunity to pick the brains of some of the more knowledgeable individuals on here.  

Thanks for all the information that you all post, it is very helpful to people who generally just read the forum.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 21, 2016)

*Ocean Breeze RM - room configuration ( no suites )*



rpennisi said:


> [QUOTE
> Re. Ocean Breeze in RM, I had heard it's run as a hotel on the property, but when I inquired about using a day or two to extend a trip, I was told there was no such 'hotel'.



After staying at the MP in RM, we were stranded due to bad weather back home, and returned from the airport to stay for two nights at the then just opened Ocean Breeze, hotel type room.  It was much cheaper than the discounted owner rate we were quoted for the same two nights at the MP.[/QUOTE]
******
Ocean Breeze RM - seems to only have hotel rooms . It does not list any Suites.

I found some info I printed from the Vidanta/ Vida website a few months ago. The 3 properties that are Sea Garden / Ocean Breeze all list Suites as well as hotel rooms . That is probably the reason the RM is not joint branded.

A couple of years ago I saw an Air Canada "vacations" ad in the Sunday Travel section that listed the NV Ocean Breeze along with other NV properties like the Rui's  . All in pricing - flight & room ( most were AI , a few listed "European Plan " (non Ai ) 
It is all about revenue streams when your in the travel /hotel business .


----------



## pittle (Jun 21, 2016)

dice934 said:


> My wife and I just exchanged into here. We exchanged week 40 from DBC for a week 50 in a Grand Luxee 2 Bedroom unit. II fee of $178. We are also looking at purchasing a get away for a week before the exchange week so that we have two weeks and make the flight costs as economical as possible.
> 
> I am thinking about attending the TS presentation for information purposes more than the perks. I would choose the first day of our stay there as our flight arrives early and we would have time to kill before getting access to our room anyways, or if we purchase a get away as well between the two weeks as again we will be in limbo perhaps between the two reservations.



We always do 2 or 3 weeks ourselves.  One week is nice, but 2 or 3 weeks makes the vacation even better - no rush to get everything done in one week - lots of time for just relaxing!

As for the TS Presentation - they generally are at 8:30, 9:00, 9:30, & 10:00.  They are seldom later than 10:00 - the sales staff want to have plenty of time to convince you to buy  and still get home at a decent time. They tend to book presentations at least a day ahead.


----------



## hellolani (Jun 21, 2016)

Tired cranky babies can also expedite the sales process, if you have any handy. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dice934 (Jun 21, 2016)

hellolani said:


> Tired cranky babies can also expedite the sales process, if you have any handy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



Maybe I can borrow a group of 5 cranky babies and it would stop the long drawn out sales pitch...lol

New Business Time share rent a baby.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 21, 2016)

dice934 said:


> Maybe I can borrow a group of 5 cranky babies and it would stop the long drawn out sales pitch...lol
> 
> New Business Time share rent a baby.



No need to do that.  When it gets to 90 or so minutes after breakfast, you politely thank your host and firmly say, goodbye.
You have fulfilled your obligation.
Only stay longer if you are learning info that you are interested in.
Otherwise, bye.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 21, 2016)

Dice943,
You won't get your offer to tour until you check in, and not until the next day, so using the time between weeks until check in probably won't work.


----------



## Pandora67 (Dec 12, 2016)

We have been happy TS owners for over twenty years. After grueling sales presentations at both the Nuveo Vallarta Viadante/Vida Grand Luxxe and Grand Mayan, both with gorgeous sprawling complexes, pristine grounds and breathtaking beauty we ate Eden's fruit. We recently bought into an older more affordable Grand Mayan contract for five years (The original owners upgraded to the Grand Luxxe). The contract contains user costs for pay as you go staying in a GM 2 bedroom ( we do not have a specific room number or assigned floor), as stated and no blackout dates. We must go through a concierge and Destinios Unlimited to book trades into GM and other places. One selling point is that our Interval International/ Scottsdale AZ Orange Tree TS would be sold ending our USA maintenance fees  I fear that there is no clause as to the OT buyout. We were verbally told by the contractual spec. another company will call us and will complete the buyout in a few weeks, supplying signatures from the original OT contract. Sadly, I read scathing reviews this is a possible scam. Some claim the American TS is bought and resold to them as the original owners at an inflated price. Others claim the sale never happens and they are left to pay the upcoming maintenance fees. It seems we ate Eden's fruit and face unknown consequences. We will appreciate any and all input. I even read DU trades are very hard to book where you want, though done many months ahead of time. I also read scathing reviews by actual owners. Mexico, it seems is very different from America's business standards.


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 12, 2016)

If you are within the 5 day rescind timeframe, do it.  Your OT AZ timeshare will either still be yours in the end, or will cost you $$ to dispose it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 12, 2016)

Vidanta - Mayan  are all RTU ( Right to Use ) so no deed , unit number etc. and all contracts have a renewal date ( yours may be in 5 years based on your post ) that requires an additional payment to keep the contract active . This is also an exit strategy .

Your primary question seems to be :  will ORANGE TREE be transferred out of your name .

If past 5 days ( see rpennisi post above this one )

Somewhere in your paperwork there is the name of the company that is contracted to dispose of it . Either you or Vidanta is paying them some money to do this
as it is likely to end up on ebay for 1 dollar ( unless it has more residual value than a buck ) Typically  the 2017 MF plus transfer cost charged by the TS plus some profit for the disposal company .

 Sometimes the disposal company will call you and try to " sell " it back to you . They will start high $ . If you have any interest in it offer more than they will get on ebay and less than $ 500 If you don't want it- be clear and make sure you have read your paperwork that spells out details and any $ payed for them to do this .

A company called "Global " has been named in some TUG threads as a disposal company used in Nuevo for some of these deals .
( Some ) TUG members / new Vidanta owners have had success with this process .

As an FYI - last Feb. in Nuevo I spoke to a member who in 2014 had bought Bliss level and traded in a "no name " Banff Alberta, Canada TS he no longer used . It did not go away - probably because even for $1 - not everything sells on ebay . He was lucky in that he then called the resort himself and they were willing to take the week for $ 0 and paperwork .

If you have "issues" you may need to contact Vidanta member services with you contract number and info and get clarification .
Member Services is separate from TS sales .

Great resorts , and they are growing and adding . ( so availability is good )

.


----------



## Pandora67 (Dec 12, 2016)

rpennisi said:


> If you are within the 5 day rescind timeframe, do it.  Your OT AZ timeshare will either still be yours in the end, or will cost you $$ to dispose it.


Thank you for your response. Sadly, we are not in the rescind period. We bought at Vida last Saturday and are beyond 5 days. While in Puerto Vallarta we had no computer or questions at the time. After coming home I did my homework and found many internet complaints against Vida/Vidanta and LU. Searching for an answer I found TUG and to my horror, learned about the USA buy and sell scam that includes possible closing costs not mentioned in the GM sale. Should we refuse to send in our OT USA contract with our signatures to Global? Or should we bite the bullet and pay to keep it? This is something completely catching us off guard. No part of our USA TS at OT hidden closing costs was mentioned during the GM presentation. This seems very snarky of the Vida team. Ironically, in order to end growing maintenance fees in the USA we are going to pay far more out of pocket. I do feel a bit scammed. Such a lovely resort and unlovely situation. Checking our packet and contract there was no inclusion of a promised extra week in spring 2017. Have you or others at TUG faced this problem? (OT) Orange Tree is a beautiful, elegant golf resort in Phoenix. We abound with snowbirds during the fall, winter and spring months. It should go quickly.  As for the Bliss member who traded back, was it back to the Canadian TS?


----------



## rpennisi (Dec 12, 2016)

If you paid with a credit card, you may have up to 14 days to dispute the charge with the credit card company.  It's worth talking to the credit card company as soon as you can, telling them that you were misled (scammed) in the presentation.
Your Orange Tree resort, I am sure is beautiful, but the company that Vidanta uses is, according to others, going to charge you a fee(s).


----------



## Karen G (Dec 12, 2016)

rpennisi said:


> If you paid with a credit card, you may have up to 14 days to dispute the charge with the credit card company.  It's worth talking to the credit card company as soon as you can, telling them that you were misled (scammed) in the presentation.
> Your Orange Tree resort, I am sure is beautiful, but the company that Vidanta uses is, according to others, going to charge you a fee(s).


Definitely take this advice and contact your credit card company. Others have reported success through their credit card, and you have nothing to lose at this point by asking for their help.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Pandora67,
To answer your question RE : the person who bought Bliss with a Banff Alberta Canada trade in.

Yes the "original " resort in Canada took it back directly from him . The deed was still in his name a year  or so after the Bliss / Vidanta purchase .
 I do not believe that the lack of action by the disposal company was a scam . 
More likely was that ebay shoppers were not looking for Banff AND the resort had the ability to use or resell it since Banff is popular for local Canadian users.

*******
Since you are past the 5 day rescind  try the 14 day credit card window Karen G mentioned .

If at that point - you own it .
Come back to this forum and thread and post .

*******

According to TUG posts - Global has disposed of traded in TS successfully .

 but as rpennisi posted  - who is providing the $ .
Read the paperwork fully .

.


----------



## Pandora67 (Dec 13, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Pandora67,
> To answer your question RE : the person who bought Bliss with a Banff Alberta Canada trade in.
> 
> Yes the "original " resort in Canada took it back directly from him . The deed was still in his name a year  or so after the Bliss / Vidanta purchase .
> ...


----------



## Pandora67 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you again. We will receive the Global info by mail according to the contract. At that time we will know the dollar amount. It is not in the contract papers we took home from PV. I am doing under cover work trying to get ready for closing fees. I'm truly a stranger in a strange land, because we're use to Interval being so upfront and honest. I don't think my husband will cancel the CU charge. He has been pouring over the Destinious Unlimited site checking both the condos and hotels. What I fear the most is those Maintenance Fees still existing after the sale. My husband wants this contract and loves the GM property. He has no idea of what awaits him in selling tour TS. We are paid up with Interval for 3 years. We just won't have a condo to trade. Before I present him any information, I need to understand it all myself. TUG is truly wonderful. Oh, one more question, your TUG members pick up timeshares for next to nothing, are they paying those high USA maintenance fees yearly when they buy out the contracts?


----------



## MIKEY & BITSY (Dec 13, 2016)

hellolani said:


> Got in late around 7:30 or 8 on Friday at Grand Luxxe after our cousins had already arrived.  With my confirmation (in my name) they were granted access to the room before we got there, and after we filled out our registration, we were not intercepted by the timeshare guys and went straight to our room.  It's now Sunday afternoon and not a peep by phone or in the lobby - no one at all has asked us to do a presentation in any way.
> 
> Weird!





T-Dot-Traveller said:


> *E-Bay Mayans*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timesharing in the Grand Mayan I testing my post here!


----------



## Pandora67 (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone know what Global charges us as our closing cost to our sale? Just an estimate would be appreciated. My husband says that the closing cost was included in the sale price as he understood it. He was shocked when I read him the TUG replies. It's overwhelming.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Pandora67,
Regarding closing cost / disposal cost via Global . Read the paperwork you have .
If your husband thinks it was included - it may be that Vidanta sales " verbally represented it" that way .

That is why you may need to contact Vidanta Member Services - to get a clarification .
Read all the past threads in the Mexican forum that can help .

Some of " the gray area "  may depend on how much you paid to Vidanta .

added ( ie - they prefer happy owners who use - BUT - they are in business to make money and seem to use the revenue
from TS sales to keep building and growing and "be the best" / Cirque NV is scheduled to open in 2018 )

There was a post in 2015 where Vidanta Member Services gave a " credit " off the Vidanta selling price - towards the $ amount owed Global .
to compensate the buyer for " unexpected fees for disposal of traded in (2)TS " ( because TS salesperson did not explain )

I believe the thread / poster was thassel13 . I believe the purchase was  $ 16- 20 K ( by memory )

remember:Member Services is not TS sales . If you phone be very clear that you wish to reach Member Services .

( I am writing from knowledge learned on TUG . )
It is always better to get all "promises" in writing
We bought as newbies on an exchange 10 years ago.

******

When you say you are paid up with Interval for 3 years - do you just mean the annual fee ?
If you have any deposits in II -I believe those may go away with the disposal / transfer by Global .

.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 16, 2016)

Pandora67 said:


> Thank you for your response. Sadly, we are not in the rescind period. We bought at Vida last Saturday and are beyond 5 days.           ----
> 
> Checking our packet and contract there was no inclusion of a promised extra week in spring 2017. Have you or others at TUG faced this problem? (OT) Orange Tree is a beautiful, elegant golf resort in Phoenix. We abound with snowbirds during the fall, winter and spring months. It should go quickly.



*******
Hi Pandora 67,
I reread your post and noticed your mentioned a promised " extra 2017 week " .that does not show in
your paperwork .
This would definitely be something you would want to contact Vidanta Member Services and ask them to clarify . There is a 2016 TUG thread started by UPALLNITE  that you may wish to read .
The issue was successfully resolved via discussion with VMS according to the thread .


added - Thread info :
started by UPALLNITE - Sept. 18 2015 - ( post 10 is about positive outcome) 
Karen Rose - Grupo Mayan RE : .....  

PS: Karen Rose is the TUG name used by Vidanta / Mayan / Vida to post on TUG 
and sometimes to respond / resolve issues . 

*****
RE : The " resale value " of your Orange Tree Golf Resort - Scottsdale

I found this under ebay sold Dec 12 2016 -
annual - 1 bedroom - unit 408 / week 20 -( floating 1-20) MF -$ 731.47

free closing - $ 300 value
free transfer - $ 100 value
free 2017 - $ 731.47

Sold for $ 1 ( one $ dollar)
listed by timesharemommy29 ( numerious othe TS listings)

Like many other nice TS - the value is all in the use / not in resale

.


----------



## ibnewt (Dec 24, 2016)

Long time lurker on these forums and am thankful for all of the information on this site. Unfortunately, I found it after making our initial developer purchase from UVC in Cabo about 5 years ago. Have spent a lot of time on here learning how to best utilize our initial purchase (and subsequent resale purchases) and have been really happy with the results.

Just returned from a week at Grand Luxxe in Nuevo in a 1 bedroom via II etrade after deciding we did not want to do another Disney vacation with the kids.  We decided to do the presentation against our better judgment, primarily for the offered room upgrade, from back of Tower 4 to the “ocean view” side, and the 10% discount since we intended to spend the bulk of our time at the resort and do not cook much if at all while on vacation. The upgraded room was actually a lagoon view (and on the first floor…) but was told no other rooms were available on the ocean view side because it was a very busy week. 

Following breakfast we toured a few of the units at the Grand Bliss and made our way down to the sales floor for the Cirque video. Overall, we were very impressed with the quality of the properties and were also very intrigued by the Cirque relationship. After we had just sat down and were settling in our sales contact and the sales manager had a little conversation between themselves about running out of slots on available trade ins for our current properties but they would explain what they were talking about in more detail during our conversation. Their first offer was for a 2 bed GL, with trade in of our current properties (they can do that because of the tax credit I have seen referenced in other threads), which they explained were limited to the last few due to the success of the program, and first year credit for the ambassador program, it netted out to about $150K.  I was kind of prepared for that but still was shocked at the amount.  After a lot of back and forth it was down to $18K for a 2 bedroom at the Grand Mayan. We said thanks but no thanks and were then subjected to a couple of additional rounds of how can we get your business today… We told them they couldn’t, that we can pretty much do whatever we want to do with our current properties, including staying at GL, when they told us Vidanta was going to terminate all relationships with II, RCI, etc. which would mean we will not be able to exchange into Vidanta in the future. We told them there were plenty of other really nice properties in Mexico, including the UVC properties at which we currently own, thanked them for their time and thought we were on our way.

After leaving the sales floor, we returned to the Santuario and were subjected to additional sales pressure from the developer. They said they could offer us the GM 2 bedroom for $9000, with our trade ins because they did not have to pay the sales commissions if we bought directly from them and not the sales teams. We again politely declined when a final guy came in offering what appeared to be a RTU within a limited 150 day booking window for $2K plus use fees and $99 a year for their concierge service (which appeared to include subscriptions to II, RCI and SFX among others). This did not include the trade in of our current properties.  We again passed, though my wife was tempted to say yes to just get out of there as our kids, who were along for the duration, were ready to get out to the pools. 

All in all, we loved the Vidanta property in Nuevo and will definitely try to exchange again (or rent from current owners), though we will elect to skip the presentation in the future.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 24, 2016)

ibnewt said:


> Long time lurker on these forums and am thankful for all of the information on this site. . . .
> All in all, we loved the Vidanta property in Nuevo and will definitely try to exchange again (or rent from current owners), though we will elect to skip the presentation in the future.



Congratulations on staying strong and resisting all the sales pressure!


----------



## Pandora67 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just checking into Tugg. More questions and few answers from Pandora 67. After much research we now understand what we purchased when signing the buy out contract for Grand Mayan for five years. It seems we bought into Destinos Travel.  Destinos Travel will book us into the Grand Mayan as owners. This became more clear in speaking with the Destinos group in Scottsdale AZ. It's something like Interval International, but more expensive. They offer all the international condos as promised, but they are under hotel headings, which is a bit underhanded. As far as Global contacting us or our timeshare, nothing happened going on 3 mos. We checked and it's still in our names. We simply paid our late 740.00 timeshare fees.  As far as we are concerned if we paid 2017's fee it is still ours and they did not keep their promise. We will send nothing in writing. We are keeping it. I have no idea if this in any way voids any part of the contract or thousands in monies paid for the Grand Mayan contract. We did find in searching the contract, that they did give us an extra week which we hope to use in June. I have not responded to posts because I had nothing to add. My husband and I have a wait and see attitude. Has this happened to Tugg users before?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Pandora67,
Based on a few other TUG posts I believe Destinos has the relationship with Vidanta you described 
and is sold at Vidanta as an " exit package " 
I believe ( check with Destinos / and or Vidanta Member Services ) that you should not have to pay the $ 11 per person per day exchanger resort fee .

Use it and enjoy and probably keep your other TS since you are paying MF anyway


----------



## Pandora67 (Feb 10, 2017)

T-Dot traveler. Now what is this new 11 dollar per guest fee no one told us about? This is on top of using the condo 2 bedroom for 1 week at 699.00? This just gets better and better! Destinos is our concierge and must be paid 99.00 a year for services. Is this like the Interval International exchange fee of I think 180-200 dollars which is an expected fee? Why do things have to get so convoluted? I would really prefer it all up front and in black and white. This Tug site is the only place to make sense of the chaos.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 10, 2017)

RE : Per person / per day Exchanger Fee 

THIS DOES NOT APPLY TO OWNERS - since you are accessing Grand Mayan / Vidanta as an owner via the contract Vidanta sold you , I would fully assume it does not apply to you.
Interesting that Destino is termed " concierge " . 

It was instituted mid summer with II exchanges and in  the Fall 2016 for RCI exchanges .
It was not a new fee , but rather a price change . Prior to the change it was a flat fee per exchange( not per person ) of $74 or so.

I think for you this gives more " value "to the contract -as the cost for an exchanger with 6 
people in a 2 bedroom is $ 462 .

Note : NV and RM  are $ 11 . Other Vidanta properties differ and are less $ .
.


----------



## Pandora67 (Feb 10, 2017)

T-Dot Traveler: I take it if we trade to another Vidanta property we will be charged the $462 or thereabouts, for a 2 bedroom. It seems that they ring every cent from travelers. Example, Vegas. our two favorite places are Polo Towers + PT Villas, and The Grand Chateau. All have adequate parking. It seems the strip Casinos/Hotels will charge for parking when casino hopping. Bless UBER! We try to walk everywhere. Hotels charge a 20.00 dollar a night fee on top of the daily fee. This is yet another way to gouge the customer. I still bristle at luggage fees, especially if direct flights to your destination aren't available. American Airlines has introduced a no frills no carry on flight, even less frilly than their normal no frills coach seating. These are just ways to gouge a hard working public. We get less and less and are charged more and more. I wonder where it will end?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi Pandora67,
IMO - because you were sold an ownership - you should NOT pay ( any exchanger fee) at any Vidanta
property when using Destinos as your concierge .

Where you would pay : is if you deposit your - Orange Tree Golf week into RCI and then use RCI to exchange into a Vidanta property . When you went last year there was a fee but I believe it was $ 74

The $ 462 is for 6 people / $ 11 x 7 days x 6 visitors . 
If it is only you and your spouse then :
$ 11 x 7 days x 2 = $ 154

Nuevo Vallarta and Riviera Maya are $ 11 .
Other Vidanta locations are listed for less on the RCI website 
.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 12, 2017)

Also the fee is for adults only (I think they define that as 12+)


----------

